# Idaho 7



## bronson (26/4/16)

Hey all,
I picked up some idaho 7 experimental hops on the weekend. Just wondering if anyone has had the pleasure of brewing with these. 
Im brewing a single hop ipa as we speak. Smells the bomb!
B.


----------



## Coodgee (26/4/16)

I've got an IPA with #7 and Simcoe in equal parts in secondary at the moment. Dry hopped it on Sunday. It does smell nice.


----------

